# Mercury Toxicity



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Have you ever been tested for mercury toxicity ? I'm reading a book by Dr. Russell Blaylock and the chapter about mercury is frightening. He shows a lot of studies that relate mercury toxicity (specially chroninc low grade ingestion) with mental illness because mercury loves to stay at the brain and causes havoc. Some of the symptoms of its toxicity are extreme shyness, fatigue, lack of motivation, ... sound familiar ?


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes mercury does cause neurological damage, it's one of the most toxic substance out there. Autism is a good example of this. I wouldn't be surprised if it contributed to SA as well.

- There's mercury in industrial fish, seafood and meat, avoid these, only buy organic, or better yet avoid these animal products completely
- Amalgam aka silver fillings are 50% mercury, have those removed ASAP by a good holistic dentist that follows proper protocol (gas masks) and get it replaced with composite fillings (gold or porcelain if you're rich)
- Don't drink fluoridated tap water. The fluorosilicic _acid_ they use comes from China, and often is contaminated with arsenic, lead and mercury
- Don't get vaccines
- Don't eat high fructose corn syrup
- Don't buy compact fluorescent light bulbs

Chlorella, activated charcoal, calcium bentonite clay, and zeolite are all great supplements to be taking in order to detox from those heavy metals. Drink lots of water as well.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Basically, if all you are dealing with is social anxiety, fatigue and lack of motivation, it seems excessive to be concerned about mercury poisoning. There would only be cause for concern if you had a significant and/or regular exposure to mercury as well as some of the more common (and distinguishing) symptoms.

*From wikipedia:*


> Common symptoms of mercury poisoning include peripheral neuropathy (presenting as paresthesia or itching, burning or pain), skin discoloration (pink cheeks, fingertips and toes), swelling, and desquamation (shedding of skin).





> Because mercury blocks the degradation pathway of catecholamines, epinephrine excess causes profuse sweating, tachycardia (persistently faster-than-normal heart beat), increased salivation, and hypertension (high blood pressure).
> 
> Affected children may show red cheeks, nose and lips, loss of hair, teeth, and nails, transient rashes, hypotonia (muscle weakness), and increased sensitivity to light. Other symptoms may include kidney disfunction (e.g. Fanconi syndrome) or neuropsychiatric symptoms (Bradley Coyne Syndrome) such as emotional lability, memory impairment, or insomnia.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Is it ok to wear tinfoil hats or are they contaminated with mercury too? :teeth


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Nutnutnut said:


> Chlorella, activated charcoal, calcium bentonite clay, and zeolite are all great supplements to be taking in order to detox from those heavy metals. Drink lots of water as well.


Have you ever tried bentonite ? I'm a bit afraid of trying it in case it gets stuck in my intestines (I suffer from constipation since childhood). I already use Psyllium though.

Also, what are your thoughts on chlorella ? I know it moves mercury around and so I'm afraid of trying it, because I had a very bad reaction (severe brain fog, mouth sores) to low doses of NAC (N-Acetyl-Cysteine) which also moves mecury around.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Whenever I take NAC or high doses of vitamin C, I feel something is going on in my brain, and my pulse rate goes up. *Does this happen to anyone else ? *I'm pretty sure it's the mercury moving around... If I could pull it away with a magnet!


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't tell if this topic is an instance of Poe's law, but whatever.
http://www.quackwatch.com/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/mercury.html



Nutnutnut said:


> - Don't drink fluoridated tap water.


This thread officially wins the Jack D. Ripper award.

Fluoridation is the most monstrously conceived and dangerous communist plot we have ever had to face, Mandrake.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh gee thanks Belshazzar. I was on the fence about whether or not I should try Chlorella + Spirulina, but seeing as how the bs site you posted went on a bash-a-thon about it.... I just have to try it now!


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

prudence said:


> Oh gee thanks Belshazzar. I was on the fence about whether or not I should try Chlorella + Spirulina, but seeing as how the bs site you posted went on a bash-a-thon about it.... I just have to try it now!


:con

Anyway, here's another interesting link about that Blaylock guy for anyone interested: http://www.skepdic.com/blaylock.html. Of course, since it is "bashing" him with well reasoned arguments and scientific evidence, you will now be following every piece of his advice out of spite, right? :roll


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Ad hominem attacks against Dr. Blaylock won't make his points any less valid.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Mercury in toxic doses is toxic, so all doses of mercury are toxic! Gotta love the logic there.
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/0118/health-medicine-chelation-therapy-heavy-metals-inc.html
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/?p=294


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Belshazzar said:


> Mercury in toxic doses is toxic, so all doses of mercury are toxic! Gotta love the logic there.
> http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/0118/health-medicine-chelation-therapy-heavy-metals-inc.html
> http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/?p=294


There's no such thing as a tolerable dose for one of the *most toxic substances on Earth*. Would you put a plutonium filling in your mouth ? Would you take vaccines with low doses of plutonium ? I really don't get you, sorry.

Even if there was a tolerable dose, we are not talking about a single day exposure here. Low dose chronic exposure due to vaccines, mercury fillings, fish... will make mercury build up in your body. Also, mercury will pass the generation barrier through the umbilical cord of one's mother, effectively exposing the fetus to a toxic chemical that will damage his brain and other organs (autism was unkown until vaccinations appeared). Rare diseases like Alzheimer and Parkinson are also related to mercury exposure (80-90% of Alzheimer sufferers have high concentrations of mercury in the brain).

And please, don't make me laugh by putting links to FORBES.COM and QUACKWATCH.COM, I don't even care to read that crap.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Most "BE CAREFUL OF TEH MURCRUIES" people are really just anti-vaccine/fluoride/non-organic-food types, from what I've seen, who need ways to make their agendas look credible. There's no doubt that it's incredibly toxic, but a good percentage of the people spreading paranoia about it tend to be conspiracy nuts.

Vaccinations (while many of them aren't necessary), fish (which are incredibly good for you), amalgam fillings, tap water and HFCS (which is bad anyway) probably won't give you any mercury poisoning.

You know they used to let kids play with liquid mercury in schools 60 years ago (supervised and as a part of a lesson, mind you)? Surely with an exposure like that, all of them ended up with brain and kidney damage right?

I'd be wary of what you're reading. Hysterical 'scientists' with anti-establishment agendas aren't most reliable sources of information.

And either way, I can't see it accounting for SA in most people. There's so many other, more probable causes that should be looked into first. Emotional damage (possibly from other other anxiety disorders or depression), trauma, dopaminergic dysfunction (usually means ADHD too), hormonal problems or bad diet (would have to be really bad to cause SA though, I imagine) are all far more likely than mercury poisoning, in my opinion.

Worth checking out if you've exhausted other possibilities though, I agree.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

robertz said:


> There's no such thing as a tolerable dose for one of the *most toxic substances on Earth*. Would you put a plutonium filling in your mouth ? Would you take vaccines with low doses of plutonium ? I really don't get you, sorry.
> 
> Even if there was a tolerable dose, we are not talking about a single day exposure here. Low dose chronic exposure due to vaccines, mercury fillings, fish... will make mercury build up in your body. Also, mercury will pass the generation barrier through the umbilical cord of one's mother, effectively exposing the fetus to a toxic chemical that will damage his brain and other organs (autism was unkown until vaccinations appeared). Rare diseases like Alzheimer and Parkinson are also related to mercury exposure (80-90% of Alzheimer sufferers have high concentrations of mercury in the brain).
> 
> And please, don't make me laugh by putting links to FORBES.COM and QUACKWATCH.COM, I don't even care to read that crap.


Did you pull that hard-hitting research out of the place where the sun don't shine?

Do you care to read crap from the NIH and JADA?
http://jada.ada.org/cgi/content/abstract/130/2/191
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...96454caa9c84b1a1a01e448f752be713&searchtype=a
http://books.google.com/books?hl=en...=onepage&q=vaccination thimerosal NIH&f=false



Duke of Prunes said:


> I'd be wary of what you're reading. Hysterical 'scientists' with anti-establishment agendas aren't most reliable sources of information.


Too late. It's hard to break free from the grip of Whale.to/Natural News.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

OP - Eat organic and detox if you feel your body needs. Chlorella and wheatgrass are supposed to be good for detoxing, try that.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Belshazzar said:


> Do you care to read crap from the NIH and JADA?
> http://jada.ada.org/cgi/content/abstract/130/2/191
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...96454caa9c84b1a1a01e448f752be713&searchtype=a
> http://books.google.com/books?hl=en...=onepage&q=vaccination thimerosal NIH&f=false


ADA (American Dental Association) is not very "objective", considering the fact they have been pushing mercury fillings since its inception. The first lie perpetuated by the ADA leadership, as well as professors in dental schools, and among practicing dentists was that mercury vapor does not escape from amalgams because it is bound to other metals in the amalgam that render it inert. As you can see, this is not true, and they know it:






Knowing they had no defense scientifically, they then *resorted to making removal of dental amalgams a violation of ethical standards*, and finally they *influenced licensing boards to pull the licenses of recalcitrant dentists who refused to maintain the lie*.

It is interesting to note that in several European countries - Germany, Austria, Denmark, and Sweden - the use of dental amalgams has either been *banned* os is in the process of a scheduled phase-out.

Please, don't let the debunkers fool you into thinking mercury is safe.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

robertz said:


> ADA (American Dental Association) is not very "objective", considering the fact they have been pushing mercury fillings since its inception. The first lie perpetuated by the ADA leadership, as well as professors in dental schools, and among practicing dentists was that mercury vapor does not escape from amalgams because it is bound to other metals in the amalgam that render it inert. As you can see, this is not true, and they know it:


They do know it and reversed their position in 1984. So much for the "Big Lie."

Here's a question for you: Is every source disconfirming a link between amalgam fillings "not very objective"? You have refused to even look at any evidence against your argument. Tell me the flaws in these studies or you have no case.



>


YouTube videos are not scientific evidence. Anyway, this is old and has been debunked already. Mercury is heavier than air. Basic chemistry.

http://quackfiles.blogspot.com/2005/04/smoking-teeth-truth-gets-smoked-out.html
http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/mercmetal5.html



> Knowing they had no defense scientifically, they then *resorted to making removal of dental amalgams a violation of ethical standards*, and finally they *influenced licensing boards to pull the licenses of recalcitrant dentists who refused to maintain the lie*.


So now the 150,000+ members of the ADA are still maintaining "the Big Lie"?
And the FDA is in on it too?












> It is interesting to note that in several European countries - Germany, Austria, Denmark, and Sweden - the use of dental amalgams has either been *banned* os is in the process of a scheduled phase-out.
> 
> Please, don't let the debunkers fool you into thinking mercury is safe.


The restrictions were suggested to limit the environmental impact -- i.e., dentists' health, mercury seepage from pulled teeth, spills into the sewer system, etc. The use of amalgams is declining and restricted in some places because of this risk. However, there has still been no link found between amalgams and neurological disorders. Nor has there been any benefit found in having amalgams replaced.

Stop making up facts and providing no evidence for your claims. If you think there's a conspiracy to cover up the safety issues surrounding mercury amalgams and vaccines, obviously any evidence against you is "biased" or "fabricated." I can't pierce a bubble of willful ignorance, but you can change my mind.

Show me a robust, well-designed meta-analysis or lit review that suggests a causal connection between mercury-based amalgams or vaccines and neurological disorders. I'm waiting....


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Check out Belshazzar's posts in S+C... he's already been called out a few times for being a shill.
Please don't bother with this guy Robert. It's not worth it.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

prudence said:


> Check out Belshazzar's posts in S+C... he's already been called out a few times for being a shill.
> Please don't bother with this guy Robert. It's not worth it.


Apparently calling out blatant quackery makes you a shill these days. But I guess insults are the last refuge of someone with no argument. Unless you actually have that research I asked for? Huh? So where is it?

Okay, you got me. I was just kidding. I'm actually on Big Pharma's sooper seeecret payroll. Just don't tell anyone. Here's my card.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Belshazzar said:


> Okay, you got me. I was just kidding. I'm actually on Big Pharma's sooper seeecret payroll. Just don't tell anyone.


... and here I am spreading disinformation for free . Maybe you could help hook me up with these Big Pharma people?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Belshazzar said:


> And the FDA is in on it too?


Do you really want me to trust the people behind the massive worldwide swine flu vaccinations scandal ? Did you forget to take your aspartame today ? 



Belshazzar said:


> Show me a robust, well-designed meta-analysis or lit review that suggests a causal connection between mercury-based amalgams or vaccines and neurological disorders. I'm waiting....


Whom do you expect to do the study ? Big Pharma ?



prudence said:


> Check out Belshazzar's posts in S+C... he's already been called out a few times for being a shill.
> Please don't bother with this guy Robert. It's not worth it.


Ok, thank you, i won't reply again. It's just that I don't want those BIG PHARMA agents to brainwash other people's brain. I know they want to push their drugs on everyone on Earth, but we shall prevail.


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

robertz said:


> It's just that I don't want those BIG PHARMA agents to brainwash other people's brain. I know they want to push their drugs on everyone on Earth, but we shall prevail.


Yes we shall prevail..please check this thread out:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-food-monopoly-disturbing-103920/#post1612839


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

robertz said:


> Have you ever tried bentonite ? I'm a bit afraid of trying it in case it gets stuck in my intestines (I suffer from constipation since childhood). I already use Psyllium though.
> 
> Also, what are your thoughts on chlorella ? I know it moves mercury around and so I'm afraid of trying it, because I had a very bad reaction (severe brain fog, mouth sores) to low doses of NAC (N-Acetyl-Cysteine) which also moves mecury around.


First time I tried calcium bentonite, it was a little uncomfortable, I could feel it moving around, but nothing to worry about. Bentonite draws out toxins and binds it to itself, so when you eliminate, you eliminate both the toxins and the clay. It stimulates bowel movement as well, so I doubt it would get stuck. Chlorella works similarly, it also binds the toxins, so they don't just move around, they get eliminated. I never had any symptoms from taking chlorella. Once the mercury in your intestines is removed, the mercury in other parts of your body is likely to move to the digestive tract where they will in turn get removed by the clay and/or chlorella. As long as you're not getting exposed to more mercury, and keep detoxing, eventually you'll get rid of most of the mercury and other heavy metals in your body. It's normal to get symptoms when you detox from heavy metals though, the worse it is, the more you get symptoms.

That's why people who eat really unhealthy and suddenly start eating healthy or juicing, get all sorts of symptoms and they get confused because they think the good food is making them sick, when it's actually just that their body has had the first chance in their lifetime to do some "cleaning up".


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I see the debate on mercury. I do noit trust ANYTHING the ADA says. It's a totally useless organization. Dentistry is completely corrupt. I have found that out in the past 5 years. I'm allergic to acrylic - I told my dentist that - and he gave me dental work containing acrylic without my knowlege. When my mouth started burning up he even denied that the dental work could be the cause. Other dentsist said the same thing. One even said I must be subconciously rubbing my tongue on my teeth to make it burn. 

They are not going to easity admit that they've been putting toxic crap into people's mouths for decades and open themselves up to millions of lawsuits. More and more dentists are moving away fron amalgam. In 40 years there will probably be no more amalgam fillings and then they will probably admit the stuff isn't good for us. 

Ever hear about the lobotamy? It wasn't stopped until the 50s even though doctors knew if was butchery. Most doctors just wouldn't speak out against other doctors who were doing it. It's the code of silence.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Dentists are moving away from amalgam because it's hard to work with (compared with composites, which are also far more durable than they used to be and are finally getting closer to amalgam for long-term use), not because it's "OMG THE TOXICS".


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

scarpia said:


> They are not going to easity admit that they've been putting toxic crap into people's mouths for decades and open themselves up to millions of lawsuits. More and more dentists are moving away fron amalgam. In 40 years there will probably be no more amalgam fillings and then they will probably admit the stuff isn't good for us.


I love the lawsuit argument -- as if the ADA is the only dentistry association in the world (no wait, I'm gonna guess there's a New World Dentistry Order covering up the secret mercury plot). Sure, they would get sued if it were true. But they'd be in really deep **** if good research surfaced outside of the US that they then covered up in order to poison us with their fillings. The ADA would probably get sued out of existence completely. Unless this secret cabal of dentists worldwide is covering it all up. This implicates more people than were involved in the 9/11 conspiracy. It probably implicates more people than there are reptoids on the planet. Unless the dentists are also reptoids. :um


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Unfortunately composites might not be much better. They contain bisphenol A which has now been found to be toxic. Gold is the best filling material. A perfect filling material has been invented - artificial enamel that is chemically identical to real enamel. It was invented about 5 years ago. I e-mailed a dentist in Japan who is using it. But she can only use it for small fillings. She needs funding to find a way to use it for larger cavities, but she is having a hard time getting it. That's because the companies that make filling materials don't care about people's health - they only care about their profits. In January 2008, Norway and Sweden totally banned mercury fillings. In April 2008, Denmark banned mercury fillings. 

You guys are being naive. There have been many cases of companies and governments poisoning people knowingly and trying to deny it and cover it up. Ever hear about them putting lead in gasoline? Yes - they used to put lead in gasoline and poison everyone. Lead has been known to be toxic for hundreds of years. Did you know that cigarette companies used to advertise that tobacco was GOOD for people? They knew it was deadly but there is so much money in it. They even had studies that showed tobacco was not a health threat. What's a few million deaths compared to billions in profits? Dioxin was also known to be toxic but companies kept pumping into the environment. 

And in my personal case - my dentist KNEW I was allergic to acrylic. He put it in my mouth anyway. Why? So he could make MONEY. And other dentists I have been to say things like it's IMPOSSIBLE to have an adverse reaction to dental materials because they are insoluble. There is a "mysterious" ailment called burning mouth syndrome. Doctors will say things like -"Unfortunately, the cause of burning mouth syndrome often can't be determined." That's a joke. It is caused by allergies to dental materials.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh man, this thread keeps getting better. Do you have any evidence at all for any of your claims?

If you actually read the thread, you would have seen that the countries that banned amalgam fillings did so because of environmental concerns.

You do realize that in cases like the tobacco industry, they didn't have the science on their side? There were a great deal of studies published in scientific journals that found the risk of cancer. The tobacco industry cranked out their own studies and used them in a FUD campaign aimed at legislators because they couldn't win the battle in the scientific arena. The preponderance of the evidence was against smoking. The same thing is happening with global warming today -- there is a scientific consensus on AGW, but oil companies are funding their own research to use in their FUD campaign. But the vast scientific consensus (97% of climatologists) is on the side of AGW, the oil companies can't suppress that research.

For amalgam fillings to be anywhere near analogous to the scenario you present, it would take the ADA as well as all the other dental organizations in the world to fabricate the thousands of studies that exist demonstrating their safety. All these dentists, in over a hundred years, have been telling "the big lie" and each and every of these thousands of studies is completely fabricated. Damn, this is a dental Illuminati! Maybe I should consider going to dental school.

Theft, murder, intrigue...it's a Man's Life in the British Dental Association!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.epa.gov/hg/control_emissions/decision.htm

Luckily, The State of New Jersey won their case in 2008 against the EPA that tried to exempt oil and coal power plants from 'regulations' to reduce the amount of mercury they spew out into the air from 48 tons down to 15 tons in 2018...

Instead of fighting so hard against 'climate change' or saying that China isn't cleaning up, they probably could have made a lot of progress towards reducing these emissions and funding renewable, zero emission power plants. We could also work with China and have them buy some of our high-tech scrubbers. We do owe them a lot of money, and it would make the air cleaner there and here.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/1983260/Environmental-Protection-Agency-Vandeven

This is a pretty good presentation. And shows how much Hg is out there.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

For a hundred years it was believed that a person’s direct exposure to the mercury in amalgam was brief, occurring only while the dentist packed the filling into the tooth. Then in the late 1970s and into the 1980s, scientists showed that dental amalgam continuously releases a mercury vapor into the mouth, which is inhaled and absorbed by the body. In a few more decades they will find out that it's bad for people. But if you want to believe it's alright - go ahead and get amagam fillings. Take some lead pills and wash them down with a nice big glass of dioxin too.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Belshazzar said:


> If you actually read the thread, you would have seen that the countries that banned amalgam fillings did so because of environmental concerns.


 The German, Norwegian, Swedish, Canadian and British governments have advised dentists not to install or remove amalgam fillings in pregnant women.

Health Canada Position Statement on Amalgam 
August 1996

*Considerations: *

1. Although dental amalgam is the single largest source of mercury exposure for average Canadians, current evidence does not indicate that dental amalgam is causing illness in the general population. However, there is a small percentage of the population which is hypersensitive to mercury and can suffer severe health effects from even a low exposure.

2. A total ban on amalgam is not considered justified. Neither is the removal of sound amalgam fillings in patients who have no indication of adverse health effects attributable to mercury exposure.

3. As a general principle, it is advisable to reduce human exposure to heavy metals in our environment, even if there is no clinical evidence of adverse health effects, provided the reduction can be achieved at reasonable cost and without introducing other adverse effects.

*Recommendations:*

Health Canada advises dentists to take the following measures:

1. Non-mercury filling materials should be considered for restoring the primary teeth of children where the mechanical properties of the material are suitable.

2. Whenever possible, amalgam fillings should not be placed in or removed from the teeth of pregnant women.

3. Amalgam should not be placed in patients with impaired kidney function.

4. In placing and removing amalgam fillings, dentists should use techniques and equipment to minimize the exposure of the patient and the dentist to mercury vapour, and to prevent amalgam waste from being flushed into municipal sewage systems.

5. Dentists should advise individuals who may have allergic hypersensitivity to mercury to avoid the use of amalgam. In patients who have developed hypersensitivity to amalgam, existing amalgam restorations should be replaced with another material where this is recommended by a physician.

6. New amalgam fillings should not be placed in contact with existing metal devices in the mouth such as braces.

7. Dentists should provide their patients with sufficient information to make an informed choice regarding the material used to fill their teeth, including information on the risks and benefits of the material and suitable alternatives.

8. Dentists should acknowledge the patient's right to decline treatment with any dental material.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

scarpia said:


> 2. Whenever possible, amalgam fillings should not be placed in or removed from the teeth of pregnant women.


Now that would be a study I would like to see. I wonder if there are medical 'defects' in babies exposed to mercury while developing?

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/11/101101082903.htm

I mean they studied this. And I'm surprised that mothers didn't eat peanuts or peanut products prior to 1990. (I never heard of anyone with severe peanut allergies in school)


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

No one had the severe peanut allergies when I was a kid either. One theory is people are eating much more peanut butter and peanuts. Another is the hygene theory:

 
In fact, all allergic diseases in children-including foods allergies (most commonly peanuts, milk, egg,
wheat, soy, tree nuts, fish and shellfish), environmental allergies, asthma, and eczema-have been
increasing at similar rates over the last decade. One theory for this is the Hygiene Hypothesis, which
suggests that because children now have fewer infections (due to improved hygiene), their immune
systems are more likely to target other things such as items in the environment and diet, resulting​in allergies.


----------



## ghosts_of_never (Aug 6, 2008)

Being an idiot won't show up as a medical defect. Is it that hard to understand that a small dose of a neurotoxin will cause brain damage even if it cannot be precisely measured? People always used to say leaded gasoline and lead paint were safe, but now it's strongly linked as being a major factor in crime rates worldwide.

Quackwatch is a pointless site. It usually uses the fallacy that argument A is wrong because some of the people who make argument A are scammers.

It's a simple fact that mercury is extremely toxic, and that people with mercury fillings on average have much higher blood mercury levels than those who don't. And that *any* amount of mercury causes damage to the body. It's just a question of how much damage.


----------



## TSX789 (Jul 23, 2011)

Mercury poisoning from mercury fillings is very real, I know first hand. It's a huge contributor to anxiety and other nasty health problems.

Blood testing won't tell you the story. If mercury is in the blood it's on it's way out of the body. It's the mercury that's trapped in the brain and organs that does the damage. Hair analysis and/or a urinary porphyrin profile will tell you if you're poisoned. But basically if you have silver fillings, you are being slowly poisoned.

It's a huge subject and takes a lot of study. Dr Andrew Cutler is the one guy to listen to on the subject.... http://www.noamalgam.com/

Buy his books and read them... or don't.


----------



## TSX789 (Jul 23, 2011)

Belshazzar said:


> Mercury in toxic doses is toxic, so all doses of mercury are toxic! Gotta love the logic there.


How about this logic... Amalgams are treated as toxic material when they're being mixed and toxic waste when they're being removed. The only place this known neurotoxin is considered "safe" is when it's placed 2 inches from your brain.

There's enough mercury in one filling to poison a small lake. This stuff is nothing to mess with.


----------



## kiwi112233 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nutnutnut said:


> Yes mercury does cause neurological damage, it's one of the most toxic substance out there. Autism is a good example of this. I wouldn't be surprised if it contributed to SA as well.
> 
> - There's mercury in industrial fish, seafood and meat, avoid these, only buy organic, or better yet avoid these animal products completely
> - Amalgam aka silver fillings are 50% mercury, have those removed ASAP by a good holistic dentist that follows proper protocol (gas masks) and get it replaced with composite fillings (gold or porcelain if you're rich)
> ...


Mercury is also in the small flat betteries:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_battery

There is or was mercury in vaccinations to perserve them for longer and keep infections bacteria away.


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

re: vaccines, thimerosal is only in a few vaccines now (at least in canada) it's used to prevent bacterial growth in multidose vaccines, ask your doctor to use single dose vaccines if you want to avoid it altogether.

Thimerosal is ethyl mercury, it isn't the same beast as methyl mercury, ethyl mercury does not accumulate in the body.


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

I just got this email and made me laugh re:the gubberment and big pharma poisoning people on purpose! The alt-health movement is not perfect either...

http://healthycanadians.gc.ca/recall-alert-rappel-avis/hc-sc/2015/52943a-eng.php

"St. Francis Herb Farm "Bulklax V" and "All Seasons Detox Kit" recalled due to high levels of lead and/or arsenic"


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

> - Don't drink fluoridated tap water. The fluorosilicic _acid_ they use comes from China, and often is contaminated with arsenic, lead and mercury


I highly doubt we get it from China, since fluorosilicic has prohibitively expensive shipping costs. Feel free to prove me wrong, though.



> - Don't get vaccines


Vaccines don't contain mercury.



> - Don't eat high fructose corn syrup


Also doesn't contain mercury.



> - Don't buy compact fluorescent light bulbs


Unless you're eating them, this isn't something to worry about.



robertz said:


> There's no such thing as a tolerable dose for one of the *most toxic substances on Earth*. Would you put a plutonium filling in your mouth ? Would you take vaccines with low doses of plutonium ? I really don't get you, sorry.


While I agree, there are tolerable doses of such things.

In all honesty we all contain twenty or so atoms of Uranium and Plutonium. Mostly in our bones.

Edit: Dammit quit necro'ing threads.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

robertz said:


> Have you ever been tested for mercury toxicity ? I'm reading a book by Dr. Russell Blaylock and the chapter about mercury is frightening. He shows a lot of studies that relate mercury toxicity (specially chroninc low grade ingestion) with mental illness because mercury loves to stay at the brain and causes havoc. Some of the symptoms of its toxicity are extreme shyness, fatigue, lack of motivation, ... sound familiar ?


other symptoms are excessive saliva production, poor coordination, poor memory, and even loosening of teeth in bad cases and graying gums.

yes. I have thought about this too. But I would be more concerned with the effects of LEAD poisoning. because this symptoms are VERY similar. and much more likely to be common that mercury.

especial if your water is passing through some degree of lead piping.

actually. Mercury is a trace element. In fact a minuscule amount of mercury is tolerated my the body....and possible even used.
Salmon fish is apparently higher in mercury... and I eat it once a week.

lead and mercury as cumulative poisons Your body cannot excrete it or digest or destroy it. and it can be deposited in the marrow of the bones where the body thinks it does the least damage.

EDTA is a common medication to remove heavy metal poisons.. As it ''chelates'' the metal toxins into en excreteable form in a complex.


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

lead and mercury are removed from your body naturally, however it's a very slow process so if you are exposed repeatedly your body will not be able to keep up (exposure of more then your body can excrete = buildup)


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Sacrieur said:


> Vaccines don't contain mercury.


Actually some do contain ethyl mercury, a form which is not nearly as toxic as methyl mercury.


The Toxicology of Mercury - Current 
Exposures and Clinical Manifestations
Thomas W. Clarkson, Ph.D., Laszlo Magos, M.D., and Gary J. Myers, M.D.

N Engl J Med 2003;349:1731-7.


> All forms of mercury have adverse effects on
> health at high doses. However, the evidence that
> exposure to very low doses of mercury from fish
> consumption, the receipt of dental amalgams, or
> ...


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

scarpia said:


> Actually some do contain ethyl mercury, a form which is not nearly as toxic as methyl mercury.


Vaccines contain thiomersal, which contains mercury, but is not mercury and thus would be misleading to say that it contains mercury. You could say that the CO2 you're breathing in right now contains poisonous carbon monoxide, if you want to argue such.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Sacrieur said:


> Vaccines contain thiomersal, which contains mercury, but is not mercury and thus would be misleading to say that it contains mercury. You could say that the CO2 you're breathing in right now contains poisonous carbon monoxide, if you want to argue such.


EH??? - too much CO2 will kill you. It's not as toxic as CO, but it is still toxic. 
The most toxic form of mercury is actually methyl mercury, not pure mercury. The mercury in fish that causes problems is methyl mercury, not elemental mercury. So you could say fish doesn't contain mercury. But it does and eating too much can be unsafe. I don't think there is a form of mercury that isn't at all toxic.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

scarpia said:


> EH??? - too much CO2 will kill you. It's not as toxic as CO, but it is still toxic.
> The most toxic form of mercury is actually methyl mercury, not pure mercury. The mercury in fish that causes problems is methyl mercury, not elemental mercury. So you could say fish doesn't contain mercury. But it does and eating too much can be unsafe. I don't think there is a form of mercury that isn't at all toxic.


Even if I agreed with you, the amount of thiomersal is so minuscule it's irrelevant.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Sacrieur said:


> Even if I agreed with you, the amount of thiomersal is so minuscule it's irrelevant.


True for most people, but not all. People should admit that there is a small amount of a low toxicity form of mercury in some vaccines. Some docs lie and say there's no mercury in it. There are some people who actually are hypersensitive to mercury.


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

scarpia said:


> True for most people, but not all. People should admit that there is a small amount of a low toxicity form of mercury in some vaccines. Some docs lie and say there's no mercury in it. There are some people who actually are hypersensitive to mercury.


thiomersal is only present in some vaccines, actually generally only in a few vaccines, at least in Canada they've removed it from most of them. They should be upfront about what thiomersal is however I doubt most people would even know they have a hypersensitivity to mercury.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I eat swordfish everyday and snort florescent light bulb gas. Get on my level.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Well that's just lovely. I eat fish just about every day.


----------

